# Easter in Austria



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 14, 2012)

As a family group we went to Kufstein in Western Austria for Easter. I'd been in Kufstein the year last year and loved the area. Here are a few photos from the trip.

On a damp first day we visited the castle This is the view of the main church from the lower part of the castle. 

Canon 5D mk III EF 24-70 at 28mm and f/14 1/50 ISO 400 converted in Silver efex




kufstein-church by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The day after we went 1500m up the mountain above Koessen in Tirol on the ski lift. There was plenty of snow falling and plenty on the ground. In a very brief gap in the clouds I took this shot from above the ski cabin.

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 L at f/16 and 32mm 1/80 converted in Silver efex




high-above-Kossen by singingsnapper, on Flickr

On the way back to Kuftstein we spotted a biplane parked next to a house:

Canon 5D mk III EF 100L macro f/8 1/200 ISO 250




kossen-bi-plane by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The Kaisertopf range of mountains:

Canon 5D mk III EF 16 - 35L at 22mm




Kaisertopf-and-mountains-above-Going-in-Tirol by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Kufstein and i's castle

Canon 5D mk III EF 100L macro f/13




kufstein-and-its-castle by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

